# PSD is a TICKING BOMB!!! Ford News!



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

I've attached below the facts on these ford PSD engines that were catching fire out here. Now PSD350 himself can read it!!! And then maybe you'll understand why guys out here won't buy these pieses of sh*t. You couldn't pay someone here to drive one these, that's why they got no trade value. 


Exclusive Report 
6.0L Powerstroke Diesel Injectors Are Ticking Bombs
07 July 2003
Robert Lane
Updated 11 July 03 

At the launch of the 2003 Ford PowerStroke 6.0L's engine, Ford used a fuel injector design that has proved fatal to the engine. The fuel injectors were stamped with numbers "3C3Z-9E527-AA" and later "3C3Z-9E527-ABRM". Within months, Ford recalled all of those fuel injectors in dealer inventory and by 17 April 2003 began to use a new design, part# 3C3Z-9E527-AE. Ford, however may have continued to build new 6.0 engines with the old fuel injector until 03 May 03. After that date, Ford used the new fuel injectors in all new engines and service applications. 

The below Ford Motor Company diagram details the defective injectors on the left while the improved design is on the right. According to Ford Motor Company and Ford Master Technicians at FlatRateTech, the injector's plunger suffers from side loading which then causes raw fuel to flood and enter the engine's oil crankcase or hydro-lock the engine. Both occurrences are so disastrous to an engine that a total replacement engine is often required. 


Image and text: Ford Motor Company 

The Warning Signs
Ford Motor Company and Ford techs both cite a rough running engine as a possible sign that the injectors may be failing. Other potential signs that your engine may be included in Ford's 6.0 Powerstroke fatality index are a rise in the engine oil's dipstick level or a high than usual smell of diesel fumes/emissions. 

Even though Ford Motor Company is aware of Powerstroke 6.0L engine failures caused directly by failed fuel injectors, they have refused to issue a recall. This is troubling to those who quickly rack up miles on their engines leaving them without a warranty to cover the damage or the cost of an engine replacement. 

This is considered a "silent recall" where upon Ford may NOT notify owners of this condition. Owners should contact Pat Hoye (313) 248-8336 at Ford World Headquarters or click here for a Ford executive assigned to your area. 

Owners are advised to have their vehicles inspected before the warranty period expires. 

It's your money - demand a better product and Ford will listen. 

CHALLENGE: Should Ford Motor Company dispute this report - either someone from BlueOvalNews or FlatRateTech will be more than happy to engage in a three way telephone conference. 

Updates at BlueOvalNews.com


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

ROFLMAO!!! Good job on finding that, its funny to watch ford boys try and back up junk, even when there's proof right in their face!!


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't mean to bust balls, but this seems like just your typical first year flaw to me. When GM first came out with the Duramax they had serious problems with heat exchange and expansion due to the engine having an iron block and aluminum heads. It wasn't until 02? or 03? that GM redesigned the gasket that the issue went away. Also look at GM's CSK issue, even now a few are slipping by with cold start knock. And according to some Dodge owners, they still haven't been able to come up with a trans to handle the power of the Cummis. Look at 1994-1995, Dodge dealers had Ram's lined up around the block with blown transmissions. 

No matter where you go, they all got problems....pick a color, pick a body style and drive it with pride. They're all the same. 

My $.02


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> ROFLMAO!!! Good job on finding that, its funny to watch ford boys try and back up junk, even when there's proof right in their face!!


Here is something elese funny: From Fords website:

Ground Clearance:
Ford 250 SD Crew 4x4 172" WB 7.8"
GM 2500HD 4x4 Crew cab long box: 10.6"
Dodge 4x4 Quad-Cab LWB: 7.1"

Always though Ford had better clearance??? HMMM....


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Forgot to mention, in other news,
GMC is ranked MOST DEPENDABLE HEAVY_DUTY FULL SIZE PICKUP

JD Ower and Associates announced that the GMC Serra was the highest ranked heavy-duty full size pickup in the J.D. Power And Associates 2004 Vehicle Dependability Study of 2001 model year vehicles.

So Ford and their customers with the ford disease can lie about everything, but the fact prove GM is #1
Perhaps that's also why GM is the # 1 Automaker.

Even European people are smart enough to know ford is junk. That's why overseas, you can't even give away a ford. Most folks would rather walk than buy ford. But GM overseas is looked up at as a dependable vehicle and holds good resale value.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

> No matter where you go, they all got problems....pick a color, pick a body style and drive it with pride.


I agree.....


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Special Report 
Ford Discovers Defective 6.8L V10 Engines Installed In Vehicles
23 July 03
Robert Lane 

After discovering defective 6.8L V10 engine parts at the factory, Ford told dealers not to sell or deliver certain vehicles until their VIN numbers are checked to make certain they do not contain defective engines. Ford also told dealers to replace the defective engines before selling the vehicle to consumers. 

According to a Ford memo, some vehicles with defective engines may have already been sold to consumers unknowingly. 

The 6.8L V10 engines in question were installed in vehicles made from 03 March 2003 through 22 April 2003. Ford will replace the engines free until 31 May 2004. 

The defective engines have an improper finish on the crankshafts front and rear thrust wall surfaces. This will cause the engine to experience a drive belt misalignment and a belt squeal, low end engine noise due to excessive crank endplay and seized or spun crankshaft bearings. 

This is considered a "silent recall" where upon Ford may NOT notify owners of this condition. Owners should contact Pat Hoye (313) 248-8336 at Ford World Headquarters or click here for a Ford executive assigned to your area. 

Owners are advised to have their vehicles inspected before the warranty period expires. 

It's your money - demand a better product and Ford will listen. 

CHALLENGE: Should Ford Motor Company dispute this report - either someone from BlueOvalNews or FlatRateTech will be more than happy to engage in a three way telephone conference. 

Updates at BlueOvalNews.com


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Ford: Truck Buyers Stuck with Lemon Diesel 
Despite early woes, sales are strong

By Richard Truett
Automotive News / August 25, 2003

Despite a massive early recall and almost 500 buybacks of vehicles with engines so badly flawed that they couldn't be fixed, Ford Motor Co. says the V-8 diesel it introduced in December remains popular among truck buyers. 

Sales of F-series Super Duty trucks equipped with the 6.0-liter diesel, which was introduced in December, are up 15 percent through July over sales of trucks equipped with the 7.3-liter diesel it replaced, says Ford spokesman Glenn Ray. He says 16,000 trucks with the new diesel were sold in July, setting a company record for diesel sales. Ford does not break out sales numbers of its Super Duty trucks from total F-series sales. 

Several angry consumers have vented their frustration at problems with the engine over the Internet, while others say they are waiting until the 2004 models arrive in the belief that problems, which have included sluggish performance and even engine seizures, will have been fixed. 

Ford buys the diesel from International Truck and Engine Corp. of Melrose Park, Ill., which also built the 7.3-liter diesel. Both engines carry the Power Stroke name. 

About 95,000 Super Duty pickups and Ford Excursions with the new diesel have been sold since the engine was launched. Three out of four Super Duty trucks sold are equipped with the optional diesel engine, which carries a $5,085 premium. 

A rough start 

Ford's hopes for a trouble-free launch of the new engine went up in smoke early. A batch of faulty fuel injectors leaked so much diesel fuel that fuel filled the crankcase, causing the engine to seize. The fuel injector, built in a factory jointly owned by Siemens VDO Automotive and International, was redesigned. There also were glitches with the turbocharger and engine control software. 

One technician who has worked with the engine says that most of the problems appear to be confined to engines built within the first five months of production. "Every customer that bought a truck built before the fifth month had to have at least one injector replaced," says Mark Ward, a master technician at Eufaula Ford-Mercury in Eufaula, Okla. Two of the dealership's customers sold their trucks back to Ford and bought leftover models with the 7.3-liter engine, he says. 

Ford won't say how many trucks have had problems. But in April, Ford recalled the first 66,720 trucks it sold with the 6.0-liter diesel engine and replaced the fuel injection control pressure sensor. That recall also included the first of a series of recalibrations released for the engine control computer. 

Ford has changed the software for the computer two more times since the recall. Technicians make those changes when owners bring their vehicles to dealerships to report engine problems. 

More tests were needed 

The latest computer updates have solved the last performance problems, Ward says. "The engine software should have been thoroughly tested before we went through these troubles," Ward says. "Ninety percent of vehicles sold here are trucks. Here, these are everyday drivers. We have to have a dependable truck." 

The engine's complicated fuel system may be one reason for the early troubles. The high-pressure fuel injectors are hydraulically operated and shoot precise amounts of fuel into the engine. The fuel is shot into the engine under 3,100 pounds per square inch of pressure. Each injector can make three injections per piston stroke. 

Numerous sensors, filters, regulators and valves control the flow and temperature of the fuel. The complexity is necessary because it helps the engine produce more power and reduce emissions, Ford spokesman Ray says. The 6.0-liter V-8 is rated at 325 hp and 560 pounds-feet of torque. The 7.3-liter diesel was rated at 275 hp and 520 pounds-feet of torque. 

The diesel engine option typically appeals to ranchers, farmers and business professionals who rely on their trucks for work. A well-equipped diesel-powered Super Duty F-series truck can have a sticker price that easily tops $40,000. Some of Ford's most loyal customers are Super Duty truck owners. 

"It's a supersophisticated engine for a diesel," Ray says. "It has a lot more horsepower, and it required a lot of new technology." 

Ray says Ford has bought back about 475 trucks with engines it couldn't fix, because it "was the right thing to do." The number of complaints has dropped off in recent months, Ray says, but Ford still may buy back troublesome trucks. Says Ray: "If the vehicle can't be fixed, we buy it back. Their vehicle is a tool for them. When it doesn't work, they don't work."


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

_"It's makes no sense why all you guys are fighting over who has a better truck.
To be serious, all 3 auto makers perhaps have the best product right now, compared to in the past.
What you outta be doing is fighting with the stupid wanna be americans who buy china made vehicles like toyata or honda.
Ford and Chevy are both American and both good choices.
"Kill The China Automakers, And Their Buyers"

As for off roading, I'd say by far, HUMMER wins!!!
It is made for off roading and abuse. And it holds good resale value.

It'd perhaps make a good plow truck too if it wasn't so much $$$."_

Dude, didn't you just say this like two days ago?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I have the 7.3 and I've had no problems with it. The 6.0 had a lot of problems their first year but they've worked most of the bugs out of them.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

PS - The PSD is manufactured by International Motor Co, the Duramax is an Izuzu Motor. Any problems with these motors can be attributed to these companies directly and not Ford or GM.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> _
> 
> Dude, didn't you just say this like two days ago?_


_
DUde, your right, I did say that, but after reading the crap a few guys here deceided to write. I changed my opinion.
I don't like when Ford guys will sit here and write BS and say things are not true when I live in an area where these Fords have caught fire, and as a result of these engine problems, my company and other companies here have lost a ton of money when selling these trucks.
Nobody here is gonna buy a used 2003 SD knowing the problems and knowing ford don't stand behind their problems without taking legal action.
It just like the Firestone situation. And just like the Ford CV police car gas tanks blowing up. See how many Dallas officers wanna drive a ford?
For 2005, we will not even accept bids from ford anymore. I'm tired of paying to have recall work done._


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

The reason of this post is what?

Seems to me you seem to spending a lot of time on the Ford website you must be checking out the nice trucks

We have a 1999 PSD 7.3 with 200,000 on it and has not had any problems at all, so I must say I'm happy so far with my ticking time bomb I must have a slow fuse. :yow!: 

I just pick on Chevys when I'm with my buddys but it's all in fun  
Dan


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Agreed. Just offering the other side of the coin.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

daninline said:


> The reason of this post is what?
> 
> We have a 1999 PSD 7.3 with 200,000 on it and has not had any problems at all, so I must say I'm happy so far with my ticking time bomb I must have a slow fuse. :yow!:
> 
> ...


READ THE POST BEFORE YOU REPLY........look carefully at the start of this & you will see they are speaking of the new 6.0 NOT the 7.3!!!!


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Bottom line is the Ford is the best selling truck on the road period


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

:crying: wah wah, the Ford guys pick on me. :crying: 

Everyone has an opinion, deal with it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I would have to say that any criticism should go toward the engine company. like in the ford issue, international designs tests and builds the diesel engine for ford, including all the systems that run it. all ford does is cut them a check and bolt it in the truck.


----------



## pikrite (Oct 11, 2004)

Dont forget bowtie boys about the dreadful 6.5L Detroits (which we are slowly replacing out of our fleet) or the vortec's fuel pump issues. I remember '95 (vaguely) when ford guys were on their high horse about the new 7.3Ls and chevy was moping with about 9% of the diesel market share, my how the times have changed. The duramax is a jewel of an engine but my dad won't even look at them from the old detroit fiascos and the service we got while they were under warranty. The bottom line is they are all good trucks just need the bugs worked now and again.
Just my .02 worth.


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

*warranty*

ford has a 100,000 mile warranty on the engine for any defects and personally i have yet to hear about anyone having a problem with the engine and not getting it fixed under warranty.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

suddenly im back in high school again with the ford vs. chevy arguement again


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

lol china made trucks!!!! First Toyota and Honda are Japanese and as for american vs Japanese do your home work most toyota trucks sold in the U.S are made in the U.S (I do realize this has only been true since 95). I have had a couple of Subarbans a 95 and 99 liked both of them, I have had countless Broncos loved most of them. I currently have a Toyota Tacoma and 04 Jeep Grand Cherokee limited. Alot of the Ford, Chevy, and Dodges are built in Mexico and Canada and included is Toyota and honda. My point is simple, we have a global economy these days and I know that last vehicles I have had, most were built in the us which means Americans pulled a pay check. Toyota Tundra bulit here toyota Tacoma built here and so on. I personally buy a truck for my needs, and I do consider where its built, not the badging on it.

edit: Toyota has 13 manufactory plants in the U.S., thats alot of good paying jobs


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i find it funny that chevy guys cant take any ribbing on there chosen vehicle. but then i quess when you own a second rate vehicle i would have thin skin to.

for you guys that can take it. if you read my other post you will see that i have said any of the big 3 would serve you well.

took a ford to get it out of this jam.


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

i have 12 powerstrokes from 1997-2004 pick ups ,mason dumps some with 20,000 miles some with 90,000 never once did i replace my a injector pump like has been don 7 times on some of my friends trucks,it depends when the truck was built like on a friday or late evening`s all vehicles have problems so deal with it.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

You know what I don't care. :waving: 
I love my ford and the V10.
Personally I'm happy that ford and international are telling how some defects exist in the engine and not trying to deny it. If a new vehicle came out with no problems then its old technology. To get the best engine combination takes a while and a few hit and misses.

Also I seem to remember some dodges starting on fire a couple of years ago.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Comon guys, Why bash the fords? 

There all the same truck.


Look, GM had their problems with their Duramax when it first came out.

And Dodge had tranny problems up till 01, mainly. 

And Ford has this....

As far as im concerned, stuff like this should be expected! Of course, its not wanted, but should be expected. All the trucks are the same essientally. And all have their problems..

PSD, That is nuts!!!! Are you okay? I cant even imagine that!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

How did this thread get moved to the Dodge discussion group???


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

good question


----------



## caz1 (Nov 20, 2004)

there all junk witch one do you want to drive i myself prefer ford :salute:


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*psd and the duramax*

well folks, I would rather buy a cummins, but I am waiting for the new pickup from Honda! now say what you will, but show me a gm/ford/ dodge, completely built and all components made in the 50 states.....there is none!
Honda has it... and I will add, they have a defect rate of 1 out of 10,000 ...
there has NEVER been a US car or truck maker to even get that close.....
yes the first truck will be a SUV/up style... there are others on the way..trust me....

P.S. this post was spell checked!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Both Honda and Toyota make a good product, but no matter how much of it is 'assembled' here in North America, it doesn't matter. When you buy one, the money you give them goes to Japan. Period. Some goes to the workers and any american suppliers, but they don't sell at cost so don't kid yourself. All the profits go to Japan. They will never be an American automaker, no matter how much they try to pretend.

Simple logic tells you that the more you produce, the greater your chances of error. None of the foreign automakers even come close to what GM produces, so quality control can be tighter. Not to mention they adopted the modern 'just-in-time' production methods while the dumbasses that run the American automakers stayed stuck in the past and were then left wondering what happened.

Some of the biggest pieces of crap I have ever driven were made in Japan.

No matter what the brand, or how much you pay, there will always be flaws be it production or design. There is no getting around that. Just take a look around and watch what is hanging from the tow trucks--anything and everything! Just because you own a $100k Mercedes doesn't mean it won't break down--I was booking an etest at the local GM dealer a while back and this vacationing couple was begging the technitians to do something to fix his POS brand new Benz that left them stranded up the road.

Like I said in the other thread, pick what you like and what suits your needs. These posts are quite pointless. ALL of them.


----------



## Rhinohd (Sep 7, 2004)

Tim1075 said:


> Bottom line is the Ford is the best selling truck on the road period


McDonald's sells the most hamburgers and they are far from the best burgers!

Check out this interesting article from JD powers...

ARTICLE CLICK HERE


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Psd*

Ford, however may have continued to build new 6.0 engines with the old fuel injector until 03 May 03. After that date, Ford used the new fuel injectors in all new engines and service applications.

HUH!... Ford doesn't make the PSD - Navistar Engine does....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Quality vs. Quantity is a very delicate balance. Ford, GM, and Dodge have all had to deal with the fact that their higher quantity makes slightly lower quality--not to say its not a high quality product, but higher numbers means higher probability of errors and defects. Simple math.

McDonalds may not be the highest quality burgers, but they taste damn good and keep people coming back for more. Obviously, the vast majority believes that they are getting a good value, despite the flaws. (Anyone seem 'Supersize Me' yet?) Obviously McDonalds has made a good balance (for the time being). Another example involving burgers was from when I worked for the Niagara Parks Comission in Niagara Falls... their burgers were not even decent tasting, let alone good. And the price was twice McD's. The point? They were more interested in a quick buck rather than return customers.

Realistically, its all in the point of view.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

intlco said:


> DUde, your right, I did say that, but after reading the crap a few guys here deceided to write. I changed my opinion.
> I don't like when Ford guys will sit here and write BS and say things are not true when I live in an area where these Fords have caught fire, and as a result of these engine problems, my company and other companies here have lost a ton of money when selling these trucks.
> Nobody here is gonna buy a used 2003 SD knowing the problems and knowing ford don't stand behind their problems without taking legal action.
> It just like the Firestone situation. And just like the Ford CV police car gas tanks blowing up. See how many Dallas officers wanna drive a ford?
> For 2005, we will not even accept bids from ford anymore. I'm tired of paying to have recall work done.


Exactly how many of these Fords have caught fire? I would like an exact number if this is true and you know of sooo many of them.

Have you ever heard of NTSB? If they are a ticking bomb, they would be all over it. This is bull. Do you have any idea what it would take to get a diesel to start on fire, caused by the engine, not electrical? In case you didn't know, diesel has a little higher flashpoint than gas. On top of that, most vehicle fires are electrical in nature, not fuel.

It's too bad after a tire separates that you can no longer determine if it was underinflated. How many people actually check their tire pressures on a regular basis? I'm not saying that there wasn't some defects in manufacturing, but how many of these accidenst were caused by underinflated tires?

Unless this only happens in MT? Maybe that's the case. Not.


----------



## pikrite (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree Oomkes on the Firestone issue, I watched a TV show where they deflated the rear tire (simulating a blowout) on a similiar Explorer to the ones having trouble and *even* at 75 mph the driver never lost control. He even let get go of the wheel and just gradually applied the brakes and never lost control. I believe ford wasn't covering it up but they really didn't think they had a serious problem. I also have a question for you Honda and Toyota loyalists Do you like giving your money to Mr. Fujisaki! Remember Pearl Harbor. Globalism is whats wrong with this world nowadays.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

You want to throw trash around here ya go... You can find problems with anything.

1.WASHINGTON (AP) -- U.S. federal safety regulators have asked DaimlerChrysler to recall 600,000 Dodge Durango and Dakota trucks because their wheels could fall off, a Chrysler spokesman confirmed. WHEELS FALL OFF   

2.Bulletins for 2003 Dodge Truck RAM 3500 1 Ton 4WD Pickup L6-359 5.9L DSL Turbo VIN C 24 Valve HO

General Recalls
APR 04 Campaign - PCM Connector Modification 
C44 FEB 04 Campaign - A/T Cooler Line Replacement 

Service Bulletins
TSB Number Issue Date TSB Title 23-011-04 APR 04 Body - Bug Deflector Loose Rattling 
21-004-04 MAR 04 A/T - ATF Usage List 
18-003-04 FEB 04 Engine Controls - Poor A/C Performance/DTC's Set 
23-003-04 JAN 04 Body - Water Leaks At Grab Handle 
23-001-04 JAN 04 Body - Bug Deflector Wind Noise 
05-008-03 NOV 03 Brakes - Vibration/Shudder Above 50 Mph 
19-008-03 NOV 03 Steering - Vibration Felt in Steering Column 
08-031-03 OCT 03 Engine Controls - MIL ON/ Possible DTC P0123/P01596 
23-025-03 OCT 03 Body - Aftermarket Window Tint Scratching 
18-030-03A OCT 03 Engine Controls - Cummins Generic ECM Programming 
22-004-03 SEP 03 Wheels - Chrome Wheel Care 
08-028-03 SEP 03 Audio System - 'CD ERR' Message Displayed 
21-009-03 AUG 03 A/T - Diagnostic Teardown Procedure 
19-005-03 AUG 03 Steering - Power Steering Fluid Usage 
08-023-03 JUL 03 Power Locks - Intermittently Lock/Unlock by Themselves 
18-027-03 JUL 03 Engine Controls - Poor Throttle Response/DTC's Set 
08-019-03 JUN 03 Lamp Out Indicator - ON with Utility Bed Installed 
24-004-03 JUN 03 A/C - Lack of Air from Floor Vents 
23-016-03 JUN 03 Body - Buzzing/Vibration from Front of Vehicle 
23-018-03 JUN 03 Interior - Instrument Panel Whistling Sound 
24-003-03 MAY 03 A/C - System Sealer Usage Prohibition 
06-001-03 MAY 03 M/T - Rattle Noise When Idling 
08-008-03 APR 03 Audio System - CD Changer Operation/Features 
08-007-03 APR 03 Charging System - Drive Belt Squealing Noise 
08-004-03 MAR 03 Instruments - Erroneous Indicator lamp Illumination 
18-008-03 MAR 03 Engine Controls - Co-Pilot Support/Cable Selection 
13-001-03 FEB 03 Body/Frame - Frame Alteration Guidelines/Precautions 
18-036-02 DEC 02 A/T - Stuck in 1st or 3rd Gear/No MIL or DTC's Present 
14-005-02 NOV 02 Fuel System - Water Separator Drain Restriction 
24-009-02 OCT 02 A/C - System Leak Detection 
18-025-02 SEP 02 Drivetrain - Erroneous DTC's Stored in TCCM 
08-016-02 SEP 02 Alarm System - Erroneous Horn Chirp/Alarm Siren 
18-024-02 AUG 02 Engine Controls - Incorrect VIN Affects PCM Programming 
03-002-02 JUL 02 Drivetrain - Differential Fluid Requirements 
18-020-02 JUN 02 Engine Controls - Flash Reprogramming Failure 



We could go on forever but what is the sence? All trucks weather it be Dodge, Ford or Chevy have there problems. How interesting do you think the world would be if we a liked Ford F350 crew cabs painted red. I think things would get a little boooooring.. I am glad you like your Dodge but I like my Ford..


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

HEY!!!

No Fair!
this is a post solely devoted to showing the flaws in YOUR brand or trucks. Leave us Dodge drivers out of it, k??!


yea,yea,yea, I know. Every truck has it's problems. Granted, Luke's Links solved most of them for me...

~Matt


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

As far as blaming Navistar for the 6.0 problems I think that is wrong. The VT365 was out and running for 4-5 years, with an excellent track record before Ford got their hands on it and changed critical items such as ECM, Programming, Injector designs, turbo, etc. The VT365 is a darn good reliable engine. To the best of my knowledge it has had none of the problems that Ford has had. Notice the items that were changed by Ford, and remember which items they were having problems with. The PSD is made to Fords specs with certain parts designed by Ford and supplied to Navistar by Fords Suppliers. Furthermore if the problem was due to Navistars' designs, parts, and quality you bet we would have heard of large numbers of the PSD engine being "bought back" by Navistar from Ford.


----------



## landstroker51 (Dec 15, 2004)

This is a fact!
Ford sells double the amount of diesels that GM or Dodge sells.
Example: If gm sold 100,000 diesels then ford sold 200,000.
and same with dodge. So two companyies still dont outsell what ford does.
THEY MUST REALLY BE BAD THEN.
At least Ford trucks dont have cadillac headlights.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Amount of sales does not necessarally mean a better truck. The Fords have been running 3-5k cheeper, which is a BIG influence on some people. Also, from what I understand (& it's been true for me) Ford's have a higher rate of repairs & a lower resale value.
But, this IS a PSD bashing post.  LOL might be best not to try & defend them. 

(Hey, I actually like how they look).  


~Matt


----------



## landstroker51 (Dec 15, 2004)

So your saying sales have nothing to do with quality?
Everyone has an opinion but if more are sold that must tell ya something!


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Correct. 
McDonalds sells more "burgers" than anyone. But are they the best burgers? Nope. Just well presented & delivered.

Maybe we could say the Ford is the "best" company, given it's sales success, but the best truck is based on quality. Though, you could argue that slightly lower quality at a reduced price is a better value. BUT, that's above my head. 

Honestly, I just wish it was snowing & I had 2x the accounts.


~Matt


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Honestly,who cares? We all have our preferences so why can't it be left at that? Nobody is better than nobody when it comes to what kind of truck we drive. If it runs and does the job, who cares?


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

*This is one of the dumbest threads*

What is up with this thread? All of the press releases, if thats what they are, are from the summer of 03! I don't think any of the information is new, is it? What am I missing?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

intlco said:


> Forgot to mention, in other news,
> GMC is ranked MOST DEPENDABLE HEAVY_DUTY FULL SIZE PICKUP
> 
> JD Ower and Associates announced that the GMC Serra was the highest ranked heavy-duty full size pickup in the J.D. Power And Associates 2004 Vehicle Dependability Study of 2001 model year vehicles.
> ...


come on be easier on us ford guys. besides it's not a ford diesel. when you wrote this GM may have been #1, but now toyota is #1. someday you should quit bashing peoles equiptment, now that you are driving a vehical from a #2 or #3 automaker.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I have owned many trucks…but by far the most have been Fords. The reason they are real trucks…solid front axles (sorry GM) large truck like interiors and heavy duty options that you would expect a truck to have. Most I have owned have had the 7.3 PSD (still have a F-450 7.3 PSD) and they were flawless, I have since owned two 6.0 PSD’s a 2005 & current 2006 both have given me no issues and performed better than the 7.3’s First year in any entirely new power plant is a crap shoot…is it right no… does it make it junk forever NO! Bottom line the rest of the Super Duty kicks butt over all other trucks, appearance, cab, features, ratings, etc…the 6.0 PSD with it is just fine. 
Satisfied Ford Owner.

PS. If I were to build the ultimate truck out of the big three bin it would be:

•	Ford Frame Body Chassis etc.
•	Dodge/Cummins Engine
•	GM/Allison Transmission


SD-Dave  

Check my trucks out at the Diesel Stop!


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Om,Yah, i'm in line to buy one of Sd-Dave's trucks. Make mine silver and with a fiberglass tilt hood and one more thing - 26,000 gvw rating, perfect.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Guys, this topic was OLD already in 2004! Why dredge up ancient history?  Now we have to listen to all the Ford guys whining again!!!!  

I'll stick with my GM trucks... tymusic


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

all thew major engine manufactures have problems,even cummins.
the people you need to be blaming are all those dam tree huggers out there that when they see a diesel smoke a little bit they freak out.
that is why the newer engines need all that fancy electronic B.S. and high pressure injection,so they pass emissions.
me i'll keep my old school mechanical injection 7.3 IDI,it may be slow,and smoke when i put my foot down.but its paid for and i sure dont have to worry about the emissions test


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

rancherman84 said:


> all thew major engine manufactures have problems,even cummins.
> the people you need to be blaming are all those dam tree huggers out there that when they see a diesel smoke a little bit they freak out.
> that is why the newer engines need all that fancy electronic B.S. and high pressure injection,so they pass emissions.
> me i'll keep my old school mechanical injection 7.3 IDI,it may be slow,and smoke when i put my foot down.but its paid for and i sure dont have to worry about the emissions test


I'm with you on that 1..... The older 7.3's are GREAT!!! My dad has 1, a 1991 with an auto,, f250 reg cab...247k still going strong!!! No rebuilds or nothin...just regular maintnence and some love and respect when 1 of us is driving it!


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Why is this under Dodge and not Ford?


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

do you people realize how old this thread is?


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

must be the "competition" looking for something to yap about..

this is a ford forum correct?
figures some dodge lamb owner or chevy owner has to bring up a non issue here

my 7.3 has more than enough to "get'erdone"

:crying: ..quit your whining and have a nice day 

...zap!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

LINY Rob said:


> do you people realize how old this thread is?


it's old enough that gm was the #1 auto maker when it started now it's toyota. (volume)


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not saying anything except ditto to what DerekBroerse said in his above posts..

he might have read my mind when he was typing! lol


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Must be the lack of snow in the N.E.--Bored very bored!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Nothing like reviving a 2 year dead thread..... yeah I gues it is bordem...


----------

